# BOSTON | Center for Computing & Data Sciences | 93m | 305ft | 18 fl | U/C



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*BOSTON | Center for Computing & Data Sciences | 93m | 305ft | 18 fl | U/C*






BU Data Sciences Center | 665 Commonwealth Avenue | BU Central


Splitting this off, since the PNF and IMPNF have now been posted (and since we're now at about 5 pages of dedicated chatter on the general BU thread). PNF: http://www.bostonplans.org/documents/projects/development-project-filings/boston-university-data-science-center-pnf IPNF...



archboston.com









Center for Computing & Data Sciences, Boston - SkyscraperPage.com


A database of world skyscrapers.




skyscraperpage.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*June 5:*

Boston skyline by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*June 24:*








sunset on the river by Hung Nguyen on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*August 25:*

IMG_3372 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## Tiphareth (Aug 28, 2021)

Not really fan of the brown shades/cladding. The proportions are all out of whack too. Looks like a giant brown blob.


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Tiphareth said:


> Not really fan of the brown shades/cladding. The proportions are all out of whack too. Looks like a giant brown blob.


..Well, then you don't know how exactly a blob looks like??...Hmm?..🤦‍♂️🤷‍♂️😅✌🌈💎..But,ok to your first sentence, however😌


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

8/31 by @DZH22

IMG_3097 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*October 12 by ccole on archBoston:*









*By Brad Plaid on archBoston:*


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

here on the left









New T Stops Now Open along West Campus


Comm Ave commuters woke up to a changed Green Line B Branch on Monday, as the MBTA opened two new trolley stops along the West Campus stretch of the line ahead of schedule. The streamlined project consolidated four previous stops into two along West Campus.




www.bu.edu


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*November 18:*

IMG_6319 by David Z, on Flickr


----------

